# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 18, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO:

*[align=left]Hello everyone!



Send vibes to *Buttercup (SOOOSKA)*. Buttercup has been having a hard time with mucous in his stools, and they are having difficulties finding a rabbit savvy vet! Get better soon!




:hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts::hearts:





On a happier note, *Rosie's (Maherwomans)* baby flemish Teeny and her two new Rexes are coming home today! Yahooo!!!!





Someone else is bringing home more additions too :biggrin2:! *Rina (okiron)* is bringing home her two flemish giant babies, Lilith and Chubbs! They are from the same litter as Rosie's Teeny! Can't wait, and PICTURES NEEDED!

:woohoo:hug1:bunny24:toastingbuns:bunny18:nod:thumbup:group::biggrin::kiss1::heartbeat:
[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 18, 2007)

MiaP is asking for advice regarding some rescues at the shelter. There seems to be some health issues. Can you help? 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=30901


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww!! Get better soon Buttercup!


----------

